

Show HN: Freelance Factor - a new community for freelancers and consultants - mzarate06
http://freelancefactor.net/

======
mzarate06
OP here, just wanted to add a little bit about Freelance Factor.

It's a brand new community I'm trying to get off the ground. If it matters:

\- it's completely free; no subscription fees or "premium" membership costs.

\- Some of the starting content contains an article about one of my favorite
ways to boost productivity, focus, and overall health:
[http://freelancefactor.net/index.php?/page/index.html/_/arti...](http://freelancefactor.net/index.php?/page/index.html/_/articles/productivity-
booster-green-smoothies-r10)

\- while the immediate feature is a forum for freelancers and consultants, the
site also has articles, which will be added weekly, if not more frequently.

With the community being brand new, I hope some of you feel compelled to join
as early members. Just as good, any feedback anyone is willing to provide on
how I can make things better will certainly contribute towards helping start
and grow the community.

Thanks HN!

